# The Tiger Stripes are here!



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Complete Bermuda shutdown incoming...



RIP 2019 Growing Season.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

That's crazy. My grass is loving this October weather. It's repairing all of the damage from the August/September drought and is nice and green. My backyard is even bouncing back and with rain finally coming this weekend I'll probably stay green until November easily.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would have thought that was some sort of a diease. My Bermuda looks nothing like that going dormant. Wow


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, we hit 45 a few nights ago which seems to have prematurely shut off my Patriot. I think the lack of any substantial rain over the past 8 weeks had a lot to do with it. It usually does this when we have a night or two in the upper 30's/low 40's so mid 40's unusual.

Might bounce back for a week or two but upper 30's at night, are only 2 weeks off.


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm with you @BermudaBoy ...still looking top-notch down here just south of you. I wouldn't be surprised to see some stripes in my area in the lawns that aren't as well maintained/irrigated. I was pushing it pretty hard in the late season after having irrigation installed, but even with the recent low temps I'm still getting some good growth. I'd imagine that will be short lived, but I expect to stay green for a few more weeks at least.

It would look even better if I would've been able to get one last HOC reset in, but I've accepted the end of the season is near.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

kg70041 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see some stripes in my area in the lawns that aren't as well maintained/irrigated


Honestly, it has absolutely nothing to to do with maintenance. Its about cultivar and how it reacts to low temps.

We've been in Moderate to Severe Drought status for about 7 weeks and even with my irrigation system putting down near 2" of water a week, the clay and sand substrate is bone dry. The dry clay draws the water out of the root zone above it and the super dry cold air mass wicks the water out from the topsoil causing radiant cooling. Less water in the soil means expedited heat loss. Expedited heat loss means the colder temps hit harder and faster.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

We got down to 27 Saturday morning. The frost got the lower part of my yard but not the higher elevations.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

RDZed said:


> Complete Bermuda shutdown incoming...
> 
> RIP 2019 Growing Season.


We had a good frost in OKC this weekend, lots of tiger striping happening here!


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

RDZed said:


> kg70041 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised to see some stripes in my area in the lawns that aren't as well maintained/irrigated
> ...


Oh I'm with you. No significant rainfall here in SC for almost 2 months so we had a solid handful of lawns going dormant prior to temps dropping. Maintenance/Irrigation not mutually exclusive in my example.

Just interesting to see how they start falling like dominoes each year. But we are well behind you guys.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

41 for our low here, no frost, and my bermuda is mostly green. Yes, I do live in southern OH. Lol.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

So oddly enough not only has the frost burned Bermuda from a few weeks ago completely recovered with the warm weather, it's gone to seed again. I just noticed it as I was driving away to work. I'll take pics later.

Such a bizarre start to fall.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

RDZed said:


> So oddly enough not only has the frost burned Bermuda from a few weeks ago completely recovered with the warm weather, it's gone to seed again. I just noticed it as I was driving away to work. I'll take pics later.
> 
> Such a bizarre start to fall.


Same here. With the very moderate fall temperatures and a ton of rain, my backyard was recovering from the summer stress rather nicely. It was getting nice and green and filling in the bare spots. I had to pull my mower out and ended up taking off 1.5 inches just to get it back to a normal height.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, just 2 weeks ago I gave it what I assume would be its final winter blanket cut of 2.5" inches. Nope. Its already back up to over 3". The forecast lows for this fri, sat, sun are 36/35/33 so she'll definitely be done after that. Tiger Stripes, Round 2 next week.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

@@andymac7 My bermuda looks exactly like yours does. It's green, but fading as our nights are getting to the low 50s.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Teej said:


> @@andymac7 My bermuda looks exactly like yours does. It's green, but fading as our nights are getting to the low 50s.


Very interesting how bermuda reacts to less sunlight. I always wondered about the golf courses on TV that have lush green cool season grass alongside completely dormant bermuda. Now I understand it's just as much about sun as is it cold. I don't care if I sound like a nerd, plants are just incredible


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

andymac7 said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > @@andymac7 My bermuda looks exactly like yours does. It's green, but fading as our nights are getting to the low 50s.
> ...


Totally agree. I have an area by the house that has been receiving less and less sunlight and, even while it was still hot as hell outside, that area faded before everything else.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I watch the bermuda spread up to the fence and then retreat each year as the sun angle goes up and down.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Growth speed and greenness have definitely slowed down even though the yard faces due south.

Girls are fattening up for winter...


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hitting 32 tonight and 32 for the next 3 nights here in North Alabama. And that's the official complete end of season.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

back to back freezing nights in El Paso here in West Texas. That bermuda is going to sleeeep.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yep, we're done here in central Virginia. 33 friday night, 32 saturday night and 27 right now.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Umm, so could someone come and talk to my bermuda and tell it that it needs to go to sleep?? Lol! We've had 4 nights in the 30's, with the lowest recorded temp of 32.2. Why is it still trying to grow?! I even have seed heads up around the porch! Please note that this shot was taken very close to the ground, so no, my grass isn't 6" tall .


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That looks like some sort of cool season grass coming up in your Bermuda. If you were in Florida I would be calling it nutsedge.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> That looks like some sort of cool season grass coming up in your Bermuda. If you were in Florida I would be calling it nutsedge.


It's not. And the nutsedge by now is long gone. I've walked around, inspecting closely, and believe it or not that's new bermuda growth. I was a little too late with my Dithiopyr and have some small patches of Poa however . I'm spot spraying with a little Celsius. I'm sure it will be a slow kill, but hopefully it will at least take most of it out.

Now, I sure wish I would have done a before and after on this forum of my lawn overall. Last year it was weeds and 85% cool season grasses, now it's 80% bermuda after simply spraying Celsius and Sedgehammer and pushing what little bermuda I had. I did a small seeded plot of Yukon, that will by my "plug farm" for next year.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like some sort of cool season grass coming up in your Bermuda. If you were in Florida I would be calling it nutsedge.
> ...


Yeah man, I'm with Redtwin, that doesn't look like Bermuda. If it was, you should bag and patent it because Bermuda actively growing in 32 degrees would be a huge money maker. Lol!


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Got them in the DFW. Had a couple nights last week in upper's 20's and then low 30's. Earliest freeze in 26yrs I believe it was.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

RDZed said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


The seedheads up near the house I eluded to:



Example of a new shoot of bermuda out in the middle of the yard, with a seedhead just to the right:



Belive me now?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

And not to double post, but at this point I belive most of my bermuda is Yukon, which is a more cold-tolerant strain. With a couple cold winters we've had over the last few years, I would imagine the less hardy varieties (that I mistakenly sowed early on) have been overtaken by the Yukon quite a bit. I guess this just goes to show the NTEP trials really are legit. Plus, as the second photo shows, I've noticed Yukon to be a pretty upright grower if left uncut for very long, hence me jumping on the PGR bandwagon next season for sure. I no doubt should have given the yard at least one more cut this year, but oh well.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Gotcha. The close up pictures help. Your foundation/house is holding heat at night which is radiating out into the surrounding soil helping keep that grass from going dormant as quickly as the field grass. Same thing happens in reverse with spring green up.

Also looks like you have common mixed in there. I think the seed heads are from the common. My common has seed heads currently as well.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Gotcha. The close up pictures help. Your foundation/house is holding heat at night which is radiating out into the surrounding soil helping keep that grass from going dormant as quickly as the field grass. Same thing happens in reverse with spring green up.
> 
> Also looks like you have common mixed in there. I think the seed heads are from the common. My common has seed heads currently as well.


Yeah, I know about the foundation-heat-radiation phenomenon, that's why I've got my Bulgarian Windmill Palm nestled up by my house . As in the second pic, I do have a few seedheads out in the yard as well, and yes, they very well could be common, who's to say. As I mentioned, I made the early on rookie mistake of sowing a bermuda blend. I think I've got a little Mowhawk, Sahara and Royal Bengal, then mostly Yukon. Although, I'd say most of the RB is kaput by now, as it's the least cold hardy I think. But who knows.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I finally see it.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep, here in N. Alabama, my Celebration is showing a lot of tiger striping. This has been a rough year for me for lawn maintainance. Not nearly as much time as I would've liked to spend on it. Travel for work took it's toll. Looking forward to next year, though


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

This was after it was 35 degrees last Friday am. Never had color this long (November 1st.).
We've got a low of 31 coming Friday am. The party might be over......


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Does common wild Bermuda tiger stripe like that? My Monaco had some in the lower part of my yard when we had our first frost a few weeks ago (but was still mostly green) while my neighbor's common went almost completely brown.

This is my first fall with the improved variety, and the late green when other yards have been brown for a couple of weeks has been really cool to see.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Does common wild Bermuda tiger stripe like that? My Monaco had some in the lower part of my yard when we had our first frost a few weeks ago (but was still mostly green) while my neighbor's common went almost completely brown.
> 
> This is my first fall with the improved variety, and the late green when other yards have been brown for a couple of weeks has been really cool to see.


Mine did but not to the extent that the improved varieties seem to. My yard seemed to more fade to brown. It did have some areas that striped but mostly just slowly lost its color.


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

See you next year


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Does common wild Bermuda tiger stripe like that? My Monaco had some in the lower part of my yard when we had our first frost a few weeks ago (but was still mostly green) while my neighbor's common went almost completely brown.
> 
> This is my first fall with the improved variety, and the late green when other yards have been brown for a couple of weeks has been really cool to see.


I only saw it in the better varieties in my yard. The junk common just seemed to lose color and thin out a bit.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Mine is in Tiger Stripe mode again but not nearly impressive as last month. I'll try to get another pic but after tomorrow's expected low of 25F, probably wont happen.

What I find bizarre about tiger stripes is the complete randomness of it.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Das it. Fini.

May 25, 2019


November 14, 2019


Round 2... Final Round.

Pau.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

andymac7 said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha. The close up pictures help. Your foundation/house is holding heat at night which is radiating out into the surrounding soil helping keep that grass from going dormant as quickly as the field grass. Same thing happens in reverse with spring green up.
> ...


Can a local county extension office determine cultivar? I'm pretty sure i've got common with large patches of what i'm only guessing is riviera or some type of hybrid. It hung on way longer into the fall than the common. I sure would like to get it to fill in and take over.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

crstude said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > RDZed said:
> ...


Would you happen to have pics of this mystery hybrid? If I can't identify, maybe someone here could. I would assume you know about the bermuda imposter called nimblewill, correct? It stays greener in the fall at least a week or two, and can create random patches.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

andymac7 said:


> crstude said:
> 
> 
> > andymac7 said:
> ...


These are probably terrible pics since it's mostly dormant. What I think is some hybrid type is fine textured. I keep it right around an inch during the mowing season. The first pic is the common. You can see there's still some hanging in yet temps have averaged 40's and have seen lows in the mid twenties. Last pic is the mystery grass.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, TNHawkere and cglarsen. That's what I thought on the common vs improved varieties but wasn't sure.

I've been so happy with the stuff I planted and can't wait to do more in the back yard next year.

For the record, I planted a mix of Maya, Majestic, and Transcontinental in the back and didn't get any tiger striping, but I could see where the old common that came back went dormant first, the Maya had some green later, and I had a few bits here and there that stayed green for a_ long_ time. I suspect that was the Transcontinental.

None are the quality of the Monaco, but it's still pretty interesting to see the differences.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@andymac7 @crstude Here's some brick wall effect from my back porch. During the summer I have to hand water because the reflection of the sun, and heat off the brick makes it dry as a bone. Now it's working the other way.

Not twenty feet away



The brick kiln


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> @andymac7 @crstude Here's some brick wall effect from my back porch. During the summer I have to hand water because the reflection of the sun, and heat off the brick makes it dry as a bone. Now it's working the other way.
> 
> Not twenty feet away
> 
> ...


Wow @JRS 9572! That's a pretty big difference!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump.

Post up your tiger stripe pics here. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Got them in the DFW. Had a couple nights last week in upper's 20's and then low 30's. Earliest freeze in 26yrs I believe it was.


What part of DFW? I didn't get any frost here but she's going dormant for sure. I've only needed to mow once in the past month and did a charity mow today for Halloween. It needs a hoc reset but it's too late for it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@DFWLawnNut that was a 2019 post. I just bumped the thread today.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

One thing I can appreciate is, if people bothered to follow along each year, you'll see some cycles take place.

Pre emergent at certain times. Leveling, post emergent distress, and things like tiger stripes as the Warm season goes to sleep. It's pretty darn consistent if I might say. Im guilty of even looking for fungus help, and sure enough, similar times of the year searching.

Looking forward to seeing the stripes this fall. It's gonna be a bit later I think for some of the south east, finally getting cooler temps coming.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Mine hit today. Its amazing how fast it turns. 26 degrees shut it down quick.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

They really are a beautiful sight. Didnt get a picture this morning but frost is very cool looking on the stripes.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I wish it would just go dormant already. I hate seeing this.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Im gonna be blown away if my TifTuf makes it into December still green. We've had a few frosty mornings, but so far missed my house it seems.

Can't wait for the stripes to be officially done for 2020.


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

@FATC1TY I'm a few hours north of you and my Tiftuf is still green too. I don't know if it's because I reel mowed or the weather, but I've never had my Bermuda remain green this late into November.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Zimmerman said:


> @FATC1TY I'm a few hours north of you and my Tiftuf is still green too. I don't know if it's because I reel mowed or the weather, but I've never had my Bermuda remain green this late into November.


I'd say a combo of both. I reel, and kept it short. I have north/south exposure. We've had some warmer weather for sure so I think that's mostly it, but even the zoysia and 418 here have gone nearly to sleep. They are yellowed plenty.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I reel mower this year and rotary mowed last year. I didn't have tiger stripes last year. They are prevalent this year. I was also the last lawn in the neighborhood to go dormant, with the exception of a TTTF lawn across from me.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Any nuts here that have tarped their yards at night to prolong the season? Lol.


----------



## rhettbo1 (Jun 4, 2019)

These were all taken yesterday down here in South Central Texas. The 419 is definitely hanging in there. But, unfortunately, we are finally getting some weather down in the 20's this week.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

rhettbo1 said:


> These were all taken yesterday down here in South Central Texas. The 419 is definitely hanging in there. But, unfortunately, we are finally getting some weather down in the 20's this week.


Looks spectacular. That neighbor yard has to drive you crazy.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Mine came in pretty heavy.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

rotolow said:


> Mine came in pretty heavy.


Wow!!! That actually looks fantastic!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

rhettbo1 said:


> These were all taken yesterday down here in South Central Texas. The 419 is definitely hanging in there. But, unfortunately, we are finally getting some weather down in the 20's this week.


@rhettbo1 Beautiful lawn!!!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

My tiftuf finally showing signs of going dormant. Getting patchy a little, after the 3 or more days of frost in the morning, it's packing it in. Very impressed with the green retention.

9mos of solid green!


----------

